# C Bid prices



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

The bid prices on CB are at least twice as high as a year ago. The thought occurred to me that this may be a result of posting the existence of such sites, and thereby getting a lot more competition??


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Still cheaper than ci and famous.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

The ultra premiums, i.e. Liga, Epernay and better Fuente, are always close to MSRP when they end.
On those I'll shop around and use coupon codes.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Can't blame me for once. .I tell everyone to stay the hell away from the devil site. 

I log on around twice a week looking for punishers. You can get em half price because it's not in too many smokers' wheelhouse.
I stick more to mmao (less trouble there) when it's free shipping.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

If you want to see high prices have a peek at Canadian pricing, even if cbid prices are up they are much better compared to my local pricing. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

What gets me is even my cheapies normally go for CI retail or more now-a-days and that doesn't include shipping. I still do catch the occasional "bargain" but it is harder and you have to be patient until you get the price you want.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

CritterBuddy said:


> What gets me is even my cheapies normally go for CI retail or more now-a-days and that doesn't include shipping. I still do catch the occasional "bargain" but it is harder and you have to be patient until you get the price you want.


I have bought a dozen 5-packs the last 2 weeks and always do a quick comparison to CI and I always get cheaper prices on cbid. I can't compare it to a year ago but as I said before, it's always cheaper than ci and famous.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Can check previous auction prices from Cbid here http://bidhistory.rcigars.chigeek.com

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Cbid always has decent prices and good steals if you are patient and know how to play the game. It's math, pure and simple - and winning out just means waiting for those who are bad at math to stop coming up against you. I've gotten some massive deals there, but I also woke up at midnight each day to see what was to be available, got in first bids, and know where my max was ahead of time. 

Crowned heads, Illusione, and more! As far as cheapies go, they can be had there as well, but for the most part - I know what I want and I don't need to go to CBid for it, so it matters little to me at this point


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cbid Completed Auctions

This will give you a history of pricing on whatever cigar you are looking for. Gives you info as what it was at it's lowest and highest according to the info you put in.


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh cbid... So glad I broke that addiction!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Aquaelvis said:


> Oh cbid... So glad I broke that addiction!


They _really_ miss you. 
Your pic is on the side of some cigar boxes and last week cbid sponsored a special on NBC Datline about what may have happened to you.
You've reached Amber Alert status.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

As has been said, the key is patience and getting in early. Go to the Starting Today and stay away from the Ending Soon. Or hope @Rondo sees something you posted and sends you a link in a PM.&#128521;&#128076;


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Rondo said:


> They _really_ miss you.
> Your pic is on the side of some cigar boxes and last week cbid sponsored a special on NBC Datline about what may have happened to you.
> You've reached Amber Alert status.


Ya, they emailed me a few times! Too funny.


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

This bid early thing is funny to me. From day one I've had a totally different strategy and I lose less than 5% of my bids.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

I used to be a regular at cbid but the prices and selection aren't what they used to be. Better deals can often be had elsewhere. Cigar Page, Monster, Small Batch (when they have a sale on), and another auction site that will remain nameless have replaced cbid for me.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

and another auction site [B said:


> that will remain nameless[/B] have replaced cbid for me.


lol, you get the picture..:grin2:


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

Yessir


----------



## BaconandEggs (Jun 4, 2016)

I spend more on CBID... this is because I feel like i am saving money on cigars so I just keep bidding on more and more cigars and then it hits me... I would have spent less if I just went to some other site and bought less...

Do I really need all the extra cigars? Not really.
Am I complaining about the extra cigars? NOPE


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Kemetek1 said:


> This bid early thing is funny to me. From day one I've had a totally different strategy and I lose less than 5% of my bids.


I don't know what's funny about it. But then, I guess it depends on what your goal is. If what you want is a high "win" percentage just bid more than anyone else is willing to pay. Voila! You win!

The problem with C-Bid, among other things, is that they have so many people convinced it's us against each other. It's not. It's us against the vendor. They couldn't care less who wins. They just want to see the prices get driven up. I don't!


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I don't know what's funny about it. But then, I guess it depends on what your goal is. If what you want is a high "win" percentage just bid more than anyone else is willing to pay. Voila! You win!
> 
> The problem with C-Bid, among other things, is that they have so many people convinced it's us against each other. It's not. It's us against the vendor. They couldn't care less who wins. They just want to see the prices get driven up. I don't!


Common sense tells you that everyone wants the best deal for what they want. One would assume you'd be thinking maybe this guy has a good system as opposed to something as ridiculous as a high win percentage. If anything, the way I bid decreases the chances of my having any bearing on prices being driven up.


----------



## konut (Jan 16, 2016)

BaconandEggs said:


> I spend more on CBID... this is because I feel like i am saving money on cigars so I just keep bidding on more and more cigars and then it hits me... I would have spent less if I just went to some other site and bought less...
> 
> Do I really need all the extra cigars? Not really.
> Am I complaining about the extra cigars? NOPE


Is there any such thing as "extra cigars"?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I lose roughly 95% of my bids  That's ok with me. I throw out really low bids, and every once in a while I win one of those, and it's at an insane price, because I bid low and walk away. IMHO that's the only way to do it on cbid, otherwise you get emotionally involved and end up bidding more than you should.


----------



## BaconandEggs (Jun 4, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> I lose roughly 95% of my bids  That's ok with me. I throw out really low bids, and every once in a while I win one of those, and it's at an insane price, because I bid low and walk away. IMHO that's the only way to do it on cbid, otherwise you get emotionally involved and end up bidding more than you should.


I know what you mean about emotionally involved...
It's like "you sucka, I'm not letting you get away with bidding on what I want. You aren't getting it!" :vs_laugh:

It is nice winning the low bid ones. Sometimes you forget you bid so low you don't expect to win it. Then you see it in the mail.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

One mistake I'm guilty of is if I win an auction, I try to win more before the week is up to get a better value for shipping (I chose the 1x per week shipping option).


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> One mistake I'm guilty of is if I win an auction, I try to win more before the week is up to get a better value for shipping (I chose the 1x per week shipping option).


I do this exact same thing. I won a $5.00 five pack for shipment this week (ending THurs), but it has $5.95 shipping so I bid on a table top lighter (that I don't at all need) to go with it and average down the shipping cost.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Kemetek1 said:


> Common sense tells you that everyone wants the best deal for what they want. One would assume you'd be thinking maybe this guy has a good system as opposed to something as ridiculous as a high win percentage. If anything, the way I bid decreases the chances of my having any bearing on prices being driven up.


It really doesn't matter to me. If it works for you, best of luck.


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> It really doesn't matter to me. If it works for you, best of luck.


Thanks a bunch. Nice to met you Sir.


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

BaconandEggs said:


> I know what you mean about emotionally involved...
> It's like "you sucka, I'm not letting you get away with bidding on what I want. You aren't getting it!" :vs_laugh:
> 
> It is nice winning the low bid ones. Sometimes you forget you bid so low you don't expect to win it. Then you see it in the mail.


That's like a surprise Christmas in July.


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

konut said:


> Is there any such thing as "extra cigars"?


If there is, please let me know what's considered extra. There's that slippery slope again. :surprise:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I'm newly back into smoking cigars. I also moved back into the country, so the nearest B&M is 40 miles away. That's the only 'local' retailer selling premium cigars. In order to find a greater variety of B&Ms and cigar bars, I have to travel to a major city - 150 - 200 miles away. -- Of course, these B&Ms must charge higher than what I can find online. Usually its substantally higher.
I got my first order from Cbid recently. Got a number of cigars I wanted to try; none of them were in the B&Ms I checked in our region.
I paid half (or less) of what I likely woulda paid in a B&M. They are extremely fresh (ammonia) so I'll need to let them rest for a couple of months.
I know how much I am willing to pay in total costs (including shipping & sales taxes) for an everyday NC. I go to B&Ms to try a new-to-me stick or two. And, to visit with like minded people & support local merchants in a very tough business. Since that is an 80+ mile round trip to the nearest B&M with a cigar lounge, I don't go often. Usually, I have other business to conduct in that town & stop by the B&M while there. For folks "living out in the sticks", online merchants - including auction sites - help keep us in the game.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Starting to see the frustration as I try to pick up some budget smokes. People keep bidding too much for Nica libre and flor de Oliva. I set my max bid at $2/stick and everyone keeps shooting the prices up to the point you could just buy from CI or Famous and stop wasting time. I don't see the point in paying more than $2 for these when people have sales all the time at this price.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Totally agree, I want some Nica Libre too but I'll just wait for a sale and buy a box. Seems silly to see people paying more than regular prices on CBid but I see it all the time. Do some research people, geez.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ams417 said:


> Totally agree, I want some Nica Libre too but I'll just wait for a sale and buy a box. Seems silly to see people paying more than regular prices on CBid but I see it all the time. Do some research people, geez.


Nica Libres are a good cigar....I've rested them up to as much as a year with their sweet spot being in the 6 month range. CBID is not for the uninformed....it is indeed a popular place but if you aren't nuanced enough in the operation you can end up paying a lot more than you bargained for. Knowing pricing is key....dealing with how to use CBID can be a gauntlet at times where you can actually lose money.

What CBID counted on was word of mouth....that brought a ton of business to them and then the uninitiated got involved and used it like a constipated patient by taking more ex lax than was needed and ended up having to use more toilet paper than they realized...cheap analogy but effective nonetheless. :vs_cool:


----------



## azmadurolover (Apr 10, 2016)

.....just got a box of la imperiosa corona gordas for $124........couldn't touch that anywhere else......if you go to buy and have no impulse control, you will pay........but deals are to be had, but you have to be willing to walk away.........save your wad for another day.......and it seems that 5'rs are the best buy there on a day to day basis.......my 2 cents........


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

I've lost 100% of my bids, and there have been several. I'm not willing to pay more than 80% of advertised prices when I can wait for a coupon code and catch what I want on sale. If it don't make dollars, it don't make sense.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I can claim the distinction of having won the lowest-price auction on a box of Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano toros ever recorded, at $25/box:

Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano Toro - Box of 20 (#2289808) - CigarBid.com

Deals are there if you're willing to wait.


----------



## ben805 (Jun 21, 2016)

I always check the price online first at famous/thompson/neptune, etc, and always put a max bid of 80% of the retail price to the item i bid then walk away, if i won i won if not then more money stay in my pocket. I never get into bidding contest, those who got sucked into the rabbit hole and end up paying over MSRP just to win a bid for auction sake is not really winning anything in my book. It ain't worth paying full price on cbid if there's no saving to be had, unless it's a rare item you simply can't get else where.


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

"Listen Sir, you're making this harder than it has to be. I know that John over there is only charging 25 bucks for this exact chair but damnit I'm offering you 35 and that's not my final offer".


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I've been buying regularly from C bid for the last year-and-a-half and I cannot fathom how a "bid late" technique could work to save money.

The reason for this is because cbid has widely spaced bid increments. You can't just bid a penny or even usually a dollar more except on Singles. Therefore you can't "snipe" auctions.

The only true way to mathematically beat C bid is to bid early and max out your bid at an increment that other people would be happy to match but will not exceed. Since you bid earlier your Bid takes precedence and they can't match it and they won't exceed it so you win.

The true winners on C bid are those who know what the item is going to sell for and who can get their bid in at that increment early.

There are also those who put in a bid slightly lower than what they think it will go for and then hope that it's a slow day and that they get the item for less than what it's actually worth. I tend to do that these days because I already have pretty much everything I need. I only win a small percentage of auctions but when I do I've gotten a great deal.

If all you want to do is win auctions at any cost then yeah you wait till the last second and simply bid more than everybody else. But then you're not really saving much money.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Steve C. said:


> The bid prices on CB are at least twice as high as a year ago. The thought occurred to me that this may be a result of posting the existence of such sites, and thereby getting a lot more competition??


You can't blame the site, it's the bidders fault. I've seen people bid up to 90 for a box of Oliva malanios. When you add shipping, they're only saving 5 to 10%. Given the wait and the condition of cbid cigars it's not worth it most of the times. I used to get 40 to 60%on almost everything, but note it seems people just don't like to see someone getting a good deal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## azmadurolover (Apr 10, 2016)

watched a sampler of 5 rp decade and 5 ladc get bid past 47 this week........on 13 quantity........funny though, nobody apparently saw the mailer from ci that has the same sampler for 43.......SMH


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Bizumpy said:


> I've been buying regularly from C bid for the last year-and-a-half and I cannot fathom how a "bid late" technique could work to save money.
> 
> The reason for this is because cbid has widely spaced bid increments. You can't just bid a penny or even usually a dollar more except on Singles. Therefore you can't "snipe" auctions.
> 
> ...


Best advice you will get.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks, the other technique I will mention for completeness is the one that's only available when they're selling multiples of the same item in one auction. For example 12 singles.

Maybe you only want 3 or 4 of those singles but you bid on all 12 of them at a fairly low price very early on. Then you wait for people to pull a certain number of them away from you with higher bids. You just hope that you're left with a few in the end at your initial low bid.

You don't only bid on the few you want because if you do that then there will be ones left over at a very low price which will attract eyes scanning for deals. When you bid on all of them they immediately jump up to the next bid increment which means fewer people will be drawn to them.

Of course the risk is that you won't be outbid on any of them and you will be forced to buy all 12 or whatever the number is.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I have been know to go for some of the auctions on Cigar Bid. I normally use the search bar to find what I want to bid upon the first day of the auction when the bidding has not started. Item are Hi-Lited in Yellow at bottom of page. I make the item to be add to my WATCHED LOTS.

Then I make a list of realistic sale price for said item writting this down in black & white like a war plan. When the item goes to OPEN I start my bidding with the lowest price I can bid, and put in a MAXIUM Price I am willing to spend for the Single, 5 Pack, or Box.

Then I do not get involved if fighting off the other bidder who want it more, I just let them go nuts with their bidding war. One and a while I will score a good deal on something I want, something I want to try.

I have got burned a couple of times with total crap, but I paid next to nothing for it so I give it to friend to try. I also have got some stuff I consider good at 30-40% of what it cost where I live, and was not gaged by Sales, or Cigar Tax.

My attatude is I am not bidding against anyone, I set my MAXIMUM Price, and if the item goes over that I just walk away from the item, as it will be offer again.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Bizumpy said:


> I've been buying regularly from C bid for the last year-and-a-half and I cannot fathom how a "bid late" technique could work to save money.
> 
> The reason for this is because cbid has widely spaced bid increments. You can't just bid a penny or even usually a dollar more except on Singles. Therefore you can't "snipe" auctions.
> 
> ...


Best explanation I've seen! Well done!

Like I said earlier, we should think in terms of bidding against the site and the system, not against other bidders. Funny how people talk about being BOTL's, but then want to cut the other guy's throat when they get caught up in a bidding war. LOL


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Cigar Bid is apprently the auction arm of Cigars International, and one of the thing they do to hook fish is put an INFLATED M.S.R.P on some items. You have better go to three or four other online sellers of cigar to get a realistic idea of real retail prices. Or you could get hook & landed by over paying.

I just finished my days bidding where I went it as low as possible, and then placed a MAXIUM price. Now the waiting game goes on, and when I get an OUTBID notice. I will remove those dead item from my watch list. Then wait to see if I snag anything.

Couple of weeks ago I nailed 5 or 6-Five Packs of Brick House Maduro 6.2" X 60 RC for was it $11.00/ Five pack. I was happy getting some Brick House for $2.20/stick. That would have cost $6.80 locally.

Thanks to Cigar Bid I have just about fill a large tupper-dore with some nice stuff from My Father, Brick House, Comacho, and Perdomo at very very good prices. Thank you Cigar Bid for saving me mucho denero.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I look at their prices at the main website and bid 60% of that price. I have won a few.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Bizumpy said:


> Thanks, the other technique I will mention for completeness is the one that's only available when they're selling multiples of the same item in one auction. For example 12 singles.
> 
> Maybe you only want 3 or 4 of those singles but you bid on all 12 of them at a fairly low price very early on. Then you wait for people to pull a certain number of them away from you with higher bids. You just hope that you're left with a few in the end at your initial low bid.
> 
> ...


I've sometimes used that technique, but you gamble the shipping cost if you only end up with one cigar, unless you have already scored some fivers or boxes or accessories to go with it. It also forces you to bid on additional items to go with it in the case that you got the single first.


----------



## Coodie Ross (Jul 9, 2016)

*Yup I noticed too*

I also speculate that simply the passage of time has ruined the "secret" of what once was cigarbid about 5 years ago. Here in Alaska, I can't go wrong buying big packages of sticks and paying a little extra for shipping. I saw a AF Hemingway Short Story for $10.50 today at a liquor store... a SHORT STORY!


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I just post prices on 5 or 6 items, already people have over bid me on 2-3. That is fine, and if by day's end I am over bid on all I will try again tomarrow. I normally go after Diamond Crown, Brick House, Comacho, and Perdomo. Those are the brands I normally try, and grab with a bid daily.

One in a blue moon I will try and snag something off my list, it that happen I find something new to try. If I am going to try something new, I like a five pack, as five gives me a good idea of what it is.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Steve C. said:


> I've sometimes used that technique, but you gamble the shipping cost if you only end up with one cigar, unless you have already scored some fivers or boxes or accessories to go with it. It also forces you to bid on additional items to go with it in the case that you got the single first.


You're never forced to get extra OR gamble with shipping if you "really" know how to play the game... :vs_cool:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

SeanTheEvans said:


> You're never forced to get extra OR gamble with shipping if you "really" know how to play the game... :vs_cool:


Teach me the way, show me the light!


----------



## mauls (Jul 5, 2016)

Instead of starting a new thread, i figured i'd ask my question in this one. I'm new to cbid and cigar smoking but might place my first bid.

When it says 5-packs, what does that mean? 1 pack of 5 cigars.... 5 individually wrapped cigars... or just 1 cigar?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Five of the same smoke. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102 (Jun 18, 2016)

I just opened a 5 pack of Camachos with a bid of $15 instead of $1 with a max bid of $15... CBid fail...

I'm learning.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

jgarcia9102 said:


> I just opened a 5 pack of Camachos with a bid of $15 instead of $1 with a max bid of $15... CBid fail...
> 
> I'm learning.


You're not alone - been there done that. Even though I had done it "the right way" so many times, I think it's an eBay reflex.


----------



## Shunamaji (Jun 10, 2016)

I had just done the same thing earlier today as well.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Cigar Bid has a boat load of Herf-A-Dor's, assorted sizes at some crazy prices closing over the next 72 hours. I picked up a 5XL last week for like $6.00. Such a deal.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

I just lost a box of la Historia to someone who outbid me from $67 and a bundle on nica rustica for $91. I still got a box of 101 daruma gold rox for $49 (which is crazy), but overall there's a lot more noobs on this site than there ever was. I even saw a bid for $94 on a box of norteños coronita, while I just bought a box of toros from a b&m for $135 with 5 free cigars, lighter and cutter. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Cigar Bid has a boat load of Herf-A-Dor's, assorted sizes at some crazy prices closing over the next 72 hours. I picked up a 5XL last week for like $6.00. Such a deal.


My first travel humi was a her-a-dor and it got returned the same day I received it. It was missing a proper seal and when I tested it in my sink the whole inside got wet. That and the fact that it's not ABS plastic made me buy a xikar instead of trying my luck with another herf-a-dor. Of course you may not have the same experience as me.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hudabear said:


> My first travel humi was a her-a-dor and it got returned the same day I received it. It was missing a proper seal and when I tested it in my sink the whole inside got wet. That and the fact that it's not ABS plastic made me buy a xikar instead of trying my luck with another herf-a-dor. Of course you may not have the same experience as me.


Herfadors/Cigar Caddie/whatever-other-name-they-use used to be ABS plastic and very nice, with excellent seals. Sometime in the past few years they changed, and their quality control went down the toilet. They are now often warped and misaligned, and as you noted don't seal properly. I preferred them before because they were more heavy duty, but now Xikar is absolutely the way to go.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

The latest in Cbid stupidity. Why is there so many people that over bid? Do people not like their money?



El Mejor Espresso - Cigars International


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

They see the picture and dont read the description. I'd wager both think they are bidding on a bundle rather than a 5er.


----------



## MikeFox87 (May 5, 2016)

"What it costs 15? Here take 17" 

I think you're right Obsidian. It's gotta be that they think they're getting the bundle. Either way...

What do you think the people at CI who process these orders think when they see this? Gotta have a good laugh at it


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Sometimes people get stuck with some LEMONS off Cigar Bid, it is part of the auction game. Most of the time if I ran my life number on Cigar Bid I fell I save big bucks over the B & M's.

We all make mistake in life, he'll my uncle Louis did the same stupid thing 17 times. But to his credit he alway married a new women. Never did a repete, and had a very interesting log obituary.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> They see the picture and dont read the description. I'd wager both think they are bidding on a bundle rather than a 5er.


It could be. I'm guessing people just won an auction and are trying to squeeze more 5 packs in the same order, but fail to do their homework.

This is not even the only one. There people bidding $36 on a bundle of flor de Oliva, when ci is currently selling at $37.99. That's quite a deal there! People should really check ci's prices first at least.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I received a couple of Herf-A-DORS today from Cigar Bid. The seals on Two or the four that I ordered for me and couple of friends are crap, they will go back for credit. The two that were fine were the 5's not the 5 XL. The 5 XL & 10 Couunt are the bad ounces.

BTW Cigar Bid is e3athing the return postage FYI


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I've seen people bidding higher than CI catalog

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Well just got my return FREE SHIPPING Label from Cigar Bid. The the Bad Herf-A-DORS will go home tomarrow to PA. The other problem was I purchase a combo, of Cigars, 5 Count Herf-A-Dor (that was a keeper), and I was expecting a Xikar Lighter. Was sent a Brand X Junk Lighter, the lady appoligised do on the phone saying keep the junker, and they would send the right lighter out tomarrow.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Well just got my return FREE SHIPPING Label from Cigar Bid. The the Bad Herf-A-DORS will go home tomarrow to PA. The other problem was I purchase a combo, of Cigars, 5 Count Herf-A-Dor (that was a keeper), and I was expecting a Xikar Lighter. Was sent a Brand X Junk Lighter, the lady appoligised do on the phone saying keep the junker, and they would send the right lighter out tomarrow.


The stuff maybe crap but the customer service seems above average. I read on here about distributors saying it's plume just wipe it off and deal with it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> The stuff maybe crap but the customer service seems above average. I read on here about distributors saying it's plume just wipe it off and deal with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Well the good news is I got two OK Herf-A-DORS, and the junk lighter is being replaced. I would rate the better than I got from Ford Moitor Company on my last LEMON.

Every company make boo boo, fixing problem to keep customer is good service, get is the reason I like Cigar Bid. This was my first problem, and all it took was a phone call to get it resolved.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Must be luck of the draw. The Herf-a-Dor I got seals well. The Tat sticks I got from cbid were young and gassing off ammonia, so are taking a long rest. Hopefully, patience will pay off in a few months.


----------



## MikeFox87 (May 5, 2016)

This one irked me because I thought my max was on the high side of safe. As best I can tell, this is now the worst price on the cbid history site. Came in at the buzzer and grabbed them all. Dude, just get a friggin 5 pack on CI - I suppose it's a little more forgiving because it's small batch, I dunno.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

At least he saved $10 or 20%. I like when they lose money.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87 (May 5, 2016)

Regiampiero said:


> At least he saved $10 or 20%. I like when they lose money.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


For sure, far from the worst example. I woke up fussy today :vs_laugh:


----------



## JLee73 (Mar 21, 2016)

I've gotten several 5ers and never paid over $12.00. I bid low and will walk away. If I really want something I shop around and find the best price.

I do though watch and see several people pay the same as what you would get from CI.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Another round of dumb people :doh:. Well at least these guys are funding Cbid and make sure they'll be around for a long time.



CI's Gourmet Infused 'Brown Bag' Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

that's awesome. I see it all the time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I have been using my system to pick up deals off Cigar Bid frequently. The thing is you *must* control your emotions, and set a maximum price you will pay for an item. This week I got some five pack of Perdomo's that locally would cost over 70 Bucks with tax & cigar tax for about 30-32 bucks delivered.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice work!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFox87 (May 5, 2016)

Regiampiero said:


> Another round of dumb people :doh:. Well at least these guys are funding Cbid and make sure they'll be around for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> CI's Gourmet Infused 'Brown Bag' Sampler - Cigars International


Putting on my conspiracy hat here: what if Cbid has bot "customers" that bid up to msrp when they see that idiots set their max too high? Kinda like on wall street when market makers take out stop losses and then prices quickly recover. Am I alone?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MikeFox87 said:


> Putting on my conspiracy hat here: what if Cbid has bot "customers" that bid up to msrp when they see that idiots set their max too high? Kinda like on wall street when market makers take out stop losses and then prices quickly recover. Am I alone?


I wouldn't put anything past cbid. Or any company for that matter.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I wouldn't put anything past cbid. Or any company for that matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I am not sure. If Cigar Bid. Has. To operate under any type of regulations, that prevent. "Shill bills" who. Are. Affailated. With Cigar Bid. To bid up items.

But I am sure if this practice was discovered it would hurt Cigar Bid until peole forget about the shinagins.

The thing. To. Understand. The idea. Of a auction is to buy low than what you can normally buy for. Set ur Maxium numbers on a eve of paper, or not book. Then when your Maxium is hit go after the item another day.


----------



## JLee73 (Mar 21, 2016)

I bid then set my max bid and walk away. I've seen more times then not people bidding MSRP. If I want it that bad I'll just got to CI and but it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## justncredibl3 (Jul 3, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I wouldn't put anything past cbid. Or any company for that matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I was bidding on a warped blue ring cigar case through CB. It was at 67 bucks 2 days before ending. At the day of ending it jumped to 130. I had my max at 127. Funny thing is.. No one put a bid above 130 after I got beat. It was really weird how my maximum bid was the bid that it went up to and then ended at the next increment. It was really suspect to me

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> I have been using my system to pick up deals off Cigar Bid frequently. The thing is you *must* control your emotions, and set a maximum price you will pay for an item. This week I got some five pack of Perdomo's that locally would cost over 70 Bucks with tax & cigar tax for about 30-32 bucks delivered.


That's part of the problem. You can't compare cbid prices to your local prices, you need to compare them to online purchase prices. $30 for a Perdomo 5 pack is too high unless it's the 12 years aged, and even those I've gotten for $25 for 5 before. All other habano or lot 13 can be had for $15 for 5.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JLee73 (Mar 21, 2016)

Always compare the cost of the item with what is on CI. They are one and the same.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Regiampiero said:


> That's part of the problem. You can't compare cbid prices to your local prices, you need to compare them to online purchase prices. $30 for a Perdomo 5 pack is too high unless it's the 12 years aged, and even those I've gotten for $25 for 5 before. All other habano or lot 13 can be had for $15 for 5.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I also failed to mention everything I bid on I check going prices at Neptune Cigar, Cigar Dot Com, and Cigars International. The local places sell at list so they are my least important bench mark.

There are only 4-5 brands I'm want on a regular basis so as I said I have my number written down in black & white before I make the first & last bid. I put my Maxium number in so if there is foot up I am covered. If my Maxium is gone over I try again.


----------



## JLee73 (Mar 21, 2016)

I have been watching a Freefall auction today on CBid and periodically it would dip down to say 22 dollars. I had mentally told myself I would not purchase unless it dripped to below $20. Here is what I noticed, it was for Nicaraguan 90+ Rated Seconds Robusto (15) which are supposedly Oliva Serie O seconds. On CI they are $26.50. The biddingg starts at $31.75 which is above retail on CI who owns CBid. The price will drop and normally when it gets a few cents below the retail price it will reload.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

they do basically say that in the description of FF

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Smarty Pants (Jul 26, 2016)

I got a My Father sampler (10 sticks) for $28 ($39.99 on CI), and an Acid 14-stick tin for $39 ($49.99 on CI) the other day, so I think I did pretty well on those. The Acid tin was an impulse buy, so may not be worth the price, but we'll see. Live and learn.

~ Ron


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

My strategy has changed for bidding. Now I am putting item I would like to have on my watch list. Then I check were they are in price 1-2 hour before auction closing. If the prices are lower than what is written down in the (MY) Black Book I try and sneak in at the last 1/2 hour with a bid.


----------



## twink (Jul 28, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> My strategy has changed for bidding. Now I am putting item I would like to have on my watch list. Then I check were they are in price 1-2 hour before auction closing. If the prices are lower than what is written down in the (MY) Black Book I try and sneak in at the last 1/2 hour with a bid.


I do the same thing, so quit it, Im tryin to buy cheap.....>

my list is 50 long


----------



## twink (Jul 28, 2016)

c-bids got a sale goin, so give it up...>
giphy.gif


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

ha!!!


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Everything tonight on my list got bid past the point I was willing to spend on items. So I am a looser, but tomorrow's offering will get check in am.


----------



## twink (Jul 28, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Everything tonight on my list got bid past the point I was willing to spend on items. So I am a looser, but tomorrow's offering will get check in am.


ever wonder who those retail payers are????>


----------



## anthonybkny (Jul 22, 2016)

Just won my first auction, good deal I'd say. Liga Undercrown gordito box of 25 for $133.00


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

twink said:


> ever wonder who those retail payers are????>


They could be people caught up in Auction fever and do not know how to break the fever.

They are the same people who go to Las Vegas in a 60K Mercedes to beat the house, and return home with a sack lunch on a 500K Grayhound Bus.


----------



## twink (Jul 28, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> They could be people caught up in Auction fever and do not know how to break the fever.
> 
> They are the same people who go to Las Vegas in a 60K Mercedes to beat the house, and return home with a sack lunch on a 500K Grayhound Bus.


I guess so..I do as you an try to get them cheap....must be my backrun breedin..>


----------



## anthonybkny (Jul 22, 2016)

Another score lastnight Rocky Patel Royale Toro - 5-Pack	1	$19.00


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Those suckers don't know who they're messin wit. I beat their butts out a fiver of Flor de Oliva for $190.


----------



## laxntiga (Jun 23, 2016)

I was bidding on some G2 Maduro's (torpedo's), and the QB price, after it reset... it was IIRC, higher than MSRP. I ended up paying $17 & some change (that was the lowest I saw it go down to before it reset), for a 5'er, but I see what you guys mean.

Either CI got workers bidding on cigars in the back, to raise the average price, or people need to stop talking about the devils site. Or... Famous gotta step up their game on their auction site.

I was a huge CI fan back then, and then learned about the devils site. However, Famous does have their coupons, and they get their stuff to me in 2 days (option for shipping - only... what? $3? $4 dollars more than the USPS priority). I have ordered 3 big shipments, and they all made it in exactly 2 days. Devils site usually takes minimum 4, usually 5 working days.


Careful out there gentlemen, make sure you check the MSRP of the cigars you're bidding on, I'd check 2-3 other shops just to make sure you're not giving away savings, if you can do business with your cigar retailer of choice!


I'm originally from PA, so I support both, CI & Famous, but Famous has my attention more these days, their customer service is top notch (but so is CI's). Famous supports the CRA too. Anyone know if CI does?


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Have been out bid for everything this week, no bid deal that mean I a not over paying.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

laxntiga said:


> Either CI got workers bidding on cigars in the back, to raise the average price, or people need to stop talking about the devils site. [/QUOTE
> 
> I've been suspecting some shilling going on for quite a while now.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Steve C. said:


> laxntiga said:
> 
> 
> > Either CI got workers bidding on cigars in the back, to raise the average price, or people need to stop talking about the devils site. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

This is funny; I was just thinking how much cheaper Cbid was the other night compared to 2-3 years ago. I never won in years past, auctions always went beyond or close enough to the retail price for stuff I was looking for that it wasn't worth it. I'm not talking Ligas or opus either, I'm talking boveda, Hygro, yard sticks, etc. Just last week I got 2 adjustable hygros for 8$ each (15$ on amazon) and a hydra unit for 48$...


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

ee


cigaraddict said:


> This is funny; I was just thinking how much cheaper Cbid was the other night compared to 2-3 years ago. I never won in years past, auctions always went beyond or close enough to the retail price for stuff I was looking for that it wasn't worth it. I'm not talking Ligas or opus either, I'm talking boveda, Hygro, yard sticks, etc. Just last week I got 2 adjustable hygros for 8$ each (15$ on amazon) and a hydra unit for 48$...


All depends on what you're after I reckon. You can get Bahias for a buck a stick on CB, but I just saw Camacho Connies go for as much as you could get them for almost anywhere, especially if you add the shipping.

Off the subject, but I did get a fiver of Bahias I haven't tried yet. Hope they're decent, but for a buck it ain't a big gamble.


----------



## laxntiga (Jun 23, 2016)

If they raise their prices, but can fight the CRA and win, and later, they promise to lower prices, I don't have a problem


----------

